# Blum Tandem Runner - Rear Hook Location



## iw3 (31 May 2021)

Can anybody help meidentify these Blum Tandem Drawer runners please ?
The rear hook seems to be in an unusual position, they are inset from the rear edge of the runner by some circa 50mm.
The only reference in the Blum catalog to 551 runners shows the hook at the absolute rear of the runner.


----------



## Ollie78 (31 May 2021)

They are probably for metal sided drawers with a cavity rather than wooden drawer boxes.
Tandembox or something.


Ollie


----------

